# adhesive for Delrin (acetal)



## Marty Feldman (Dec 2, 2011)

Somewhat slippery and hard to bond, Delrin. I am using it in a R/C model of a sailboat (J-boat 'Ranger' for the rudder to rudder post junction), and found that it can be bonded well by scuffing the adhering faces with 80-grit to increase the keying surface and then applying the LocTite 2-part specialty product labelled for "All Plastics". The 2 parts are a primer/accelerator and the adhesive itself, applied sequentially, not mixed.

Acetal isn't a metal, I realize, but I am posting it here since I am using it as a metal substitute, for a saltwater exposure situation.


----------



## maverick (Dec 2, 2011)

Delrin will foil most attempts to bond due to it's self lubricating qualities. The LocTite 2 part used with the method
 described will give good results and can be improved by using mechanical fasteners like clamps, collers, screws or 
 even pins to resist shear and tension loads. Delrin is a great engineering material and worth a little extra 
 trouble.


----------



## Swede (Dec 4, 2011)

I have nothing more to add than good luck. I've never been successful and in the end, I've often replaced the delrin with something that would bond, when needed. Delrin is a %^%& to bond and is inert to many plastic solvents that would form the basis for a plastic cement.

If you come up with something that works, please let us know!


----------



## rake60 (Dec 4, 2011)

I know absolutely nothing about adhesives for Delrin but a Google search turned _*THIS*_ up.

Rick


----------

